# My Jupiter 2 Lower Deck Drawings



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Spent about an hour a day for the last week scanning these and joining the two part scans together, trying to make the seams down the middle invisible, and trying to make the pages relatively clear. The attachments below are about as large as I could make them for posting here. As with my upper deck drawings, I'll leave them posted here for a while. If you find them missing someday, it's beacause I needed the space for other attachments somewhere else. PM me with your e mail address and I will send you copies. The seem to average about 60k a page. Or if you'd the larger scale 11 x 17" 150 dpi scans (now or later), I can also send those you as well. Each file is about 10 times larger.

I've moved all my attachments to:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/home/jkirkphotos/allalbums


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The overall plan comes from a Fox blueprint I have of the lower deck. As much as possible, the floor plans are tracings of the Fox blueprint. All dimensions are from various Fox blueprints. If there's a number, it's not made up. Over this I have added all the set decorations. Unlike the upper deck drawings, which I posted here first a year or two ago, I haven't looked at the lower deck since I drew them in the 80s. So this was a real trip down memory lane. Except that I really didn't remember a lot of the details. 

In the attachments above, note that the lower deck was plotted in an anti-clockwise direction starting at cabin 1 and ending at cabin 3. Cabin 2 and 3, while identical in the floor plan, have different details inside. Note that the sliding cage on the elevator has a point at the end of its top ring that fits into a cup on the fixed matching ring. I have no idea where the engine room door control is. 
The cabin drawings below are pretty self explanatory.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

On to the galley. The wall inserts on the galley sides are the same size as the wall inserts on the upper deck. In fact, two of the were from the upper deck of the Gemini 12. The three tall tube units on the counter of the laboratory were called Algae Processing Units on a Fox blueprint of an earlier (and completely different) version of the lower deck, so that's what I labelled them as here.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The escape hatch (as I call it) or the lower deck door and passage to the landing gear on the early Fox blueprint was positioned almost exactly over the landing gear. The blueprint even marked the landing gear position (which proves that Robert Kinoshita and friends were thinking about everything) so I thought I'd mark it on the newer version. 
Photos on the Net will give those so inclined much better details of the instrumentation than I had back then.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

And this is the observatory area of the ship.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm still missing a couple of details. I hadn't finished the page with the reclining, foot rest extending acceleration couch, and I think with new material I've found I can add some dimensions to my Robot drawing. So I may try to add those over the next week or two. Or I could just go back to cutting plastic. Or in this case, pouring plaster. 

Hope these are useful. 
As always, any comments or especially corrections are most welcome.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Starseeker
I've just downloaded every atachment. They are simply great!!
Man, you have no idea how those drawings will be helpfull for me.
Thank you very much.:thumbsup:
Fernando


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

As I said, Fernando, and anyone else, if you want the large file versions of these, let me know.
For reasons I'd rather not discuss, but inspired by Fernando, for a project that will probably never get off the ground, I just scanned and fused the original Fox lower deck floor plan at the original 1/24 scale. To illustrate the difference between the Fox original and my drawings (to show off how much more readable my drawings are - well, they're not that much more readable, I guess), I'll see if I can post a somewhat reduced version of the original here. There's the tiny hitch on the ledge in the upper right corner of the cabin where I couldn't quite get everything to line up. If anyone wants the full sized version, again let me know. As a jpg, it's 7 Mb. As a psd it's 22 Mb.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks so much for these drawings, they are most appreciated!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I wanted to take a break from everything else and finish up the lower deck drawings this weekend. When I say, "finish" I mean add a couple more sheets, primarily of the Robot's magnetic lock. There have been lots of good photos of the actual instrument panels with rulers and tape measures show up the Net in the last few years so over the winter, as I get started on my 1/24 lower deck model again I'll revisit these drawings and update the panels as needed. 
The first few revisions hardly seem worth the time but I'll do this anyway. I back-searched a couple of seconds too long while searching for the magnetic lock in Blast Off Into Space and accidentally spotted the hatch buttons for the engine room and reactor hatches. They are on the outside side wall of Cabin 1. Using the raised detail on the girder, it's easy to place them. So the two attachments below do nothing more than add the hatch buttons.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I started modeling the 1/24 lower deck with the soffits. It seemed as good a place as any to me. That's where my drawings let me down. For whatever reason twenty some years ago when I drew these, I mistakenly assumed that a concentric line on the Fox blues meant that the soffit was narrower where the lights were narrower. Not so, I discovered as I cut and fitted plastic trying to make sense of this in three dimensions. I went back to the blues and my mistake was obvious. So on sheet L03 attached above and on the two attached below, I have corrected that. L03 above also shows how the soffit curves around the glide tube and stays back from the ladder, something that also took me forever to finally figure out in plastic, going back to freeze frames over and over again.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

And finally the reason I did all this: finishing up the magnetic lock. 
Trek may have been the heir to Forbidden Planet story-wise for its first season (heir to Another World for the rest of its various runs), but even the first time around it always looked to me that, apart from the bridge, the sets and props could have been made out of flat sheets of cardboard taped together. 
It was LIS that inherited the amazing sets and props and effects from Forbidden Planet. To my mind, the upper deck, the pilot lasers, the force field projector, and the Chariot are all among the very best of anything ever designed for any SF movie or program. But that magnetic lock...
It was only incompletely shown for a few seconds in a couple of episodes but it is the most incredible bit of set design ever. The Trek people never even came close, not until Andrew Probert and especially the hangar bay in STTMP. The thought and care and craftsmanship that Kinoshita and crew put into these things was (and possibly still is) without precedent. With the possible exception of Forbidden Planet. How much work did they invest in this little throwaway? Amazing. 
The Robot: also amazing (but in a different way) is the fact that the Robot still exists. Actually, two of them exist. But what's amazing about that is, no matter where I look, there are still no dimensions for the thing available. There are whole B9 Builders groups and people flogging home made fittings for building your own full scale Robot, but nobody has come to a consensus on the dimensions. The widest shoulder diameter still varies ay an inch and a half or two. True, in 1/24 scale, this doesn't matter a whole lot. But not one, but both original Robots still exist. You'd think somebody would take a tape measure, put it around the Robot in various places, take a picture of where the numbers overlap and that would be the end of the discussion. But, no. 
At least the full scale builders have got the shape of the legs (either pair) right, something that hasn't happened in plastic yet. 
The physical dimensions of the solid bits Robot are one thing. At least they can't change if they were ever measured. The height of the Robot is something else. The head was designed to extend and retract a couple of inches. And the legs were flexible, at least in the first season, and could expand and contract considerably. 
The dimensions on the Fox blues of the Robot from the waist down are considered by the full scale builders to be pretty accurate so I've kept them. All the rest of the dimensions are approximate. Since the lowest soffits in the lower deck were 6' 6" from the floor, it makes sense that the Robot was no more than 6' 6" tall near its tallest, a figure which the addition of all the solid and approximate dimensions supports. That he was approximately 6' 1 1/2" tall typically seems a fair estimate both from adding all the dimensions and from watching the show. 
The Robot's diameter is different in my two views of the Robot, to reflect the various estimates of the Robot's different diameters. 
I also had a notation on this sheet about the colors and placements of the 12 flashing lights on the Robot's instrument panel. But not only did they change from 1st season to 2nd season to 3d season, I started finding photos of other color combinations within the seasons, so I gave up. You can make those lights any arrangement of blue, orange, yellow, red, green and clear (white) and no one can prove you wrong. 
Also a lot of various Robot details, just because I was interested in them. They should be overkill for any 1/24 to 1/6 scale model. Beyond that, check out the full scale builders. But even there, they're missing details that are clear on DVD. Ah, but don't get a rivet counter started...


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

And one more: it's an overall view looking UP at the lower deck lights and soffits from floor level. I didn't post the similar view in my upper deck thread because the upper deck's lights and girders are so straight-forward. But as I said, the lower deck can be confusing, so I finally finished my (with luck) clear map of it, something that I should have had before I cut plastic. 
As always, comments and especially corrections welcome. And if anybody wants the large resolution copies of these, pm me with your e mail address (high speed needed). I think I've had to nuke all my other attachments except for my upper and lower deck drawings to make room for these, but I will leave these up until I'm desperate for space. Given the rate that I'm progressing on anything, these could be here for a while.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks again!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Hold you thanks till I finally get this right. Sigh. In L34, posted immediately above, I forgot an entire layer of color. I thought something didn't look right. It's reposted correctly (I hope) now. The galley soffits, inside the small dividers that separate the sides of the galley from the rest of the lower deck, are an intermediate 6'10" (because they reused the Gemini 12's upper deck walls in the galley) and the ceilings all around were blueprinted to be 7'6". Not counting the higher center openings above all the bays for the stage lights.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think you are doing an excellent job of resolving all the material into one design.

.


----------



## jeffking45 (Aug 31, 2008)

starseeker you are doning a great job here please keep it up i`am very impressed with your work. we must see if we can get this laser cut in to a kit . jeff


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's the next to last missing sheet. This is not quite conjecture on my part, but pretty close. This couch is seen in Stowaway and then never again, I don't think. The frame looks awfully familiar, like it was used to hold another piece of equipment in another episode ???
There is a Fox blue for an early version of an acceleration couch that folded up and out, out of the upper deck main control panel. Part of it became the regular fold out chair that we all know from the first season. Possibly the long sliding track and folding mechanism of the early version became the rigid framework that surrounds the couch in Stowaway. Anyway, I deleted the sections that obviously (?) weren't there and tried to map out that framework, matching the holes in the frame where they overlapped the holes in the sides of the chair, and eventually came up with this. It looks like it might be right. ??? 
Not happy with the scan quality, so it will definitely be on my clean up list when I start editing the lower deck drawings.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks!
One reason for posting these was because it suddenly seemed important to me to get these out there. I've had these sheets closed in a binder for 20 some years now and it seemed a shame for them not to finish up the last details or to just let all those millions (it seemed) of hours of collecting and scouring and measuring and drawing just stay forgotten inside that binder.
Another reason is that I always loved the Jupiter 2 and always thought it deserved the same consideration as Star Trek or 2001 subjects are getting. I mean, look at this very forum's discussions of Refit inaccuracies or Refit painting or the 2001 Moonbus or 2001 Pan Am Clipper. There are great debates going on there, lots of fine information being shared. Maybe it's the nature of Irwin Allen stuff: no respect; nobody takes it seriously. (True, the shows can't be watched. But neither can most of Trek TOS past the first season [Spock's Brain?], or any of its committee scripted reincarnations [TNG? Voyager?].)
I hoped to get similar thread to the Refit Inaccuracies going when the big Moebius Seaview came out but turned out I was the only one interested and instead of a discussion of Seaview details and variations and it became my build thread instead. There wasn't a bit of that model that couldn't use detailing or correcting or that could have been modified to represent other season or miniature variations. But everyone seemed happy with the kit as it was, despite the nose and tail cone and prop tubes and FS bay and...
When the LIS movie tie-in book came out, it had a couple great color pictures from the 1st season that I had never seen before (and I've seen all the pictures ever published or webbed. When the 40th anniversary 2 disk soundtrack album came out, it had great color pictures from the 1st season I hadn't seen before. Where are these people getting all these great color 1st (and 2nd and 3d) season photos? How come we never see them? 
What's Chris Tietz done with his Chariot restoration in the last 10 years???
Frustrating. 
All this stuff out there, much of it that possibly we'll never see.
But I'm happy to have finally finished these drawings to this point. They're complete enough that anything else I add now (finer detail for the instruments, or color) I'd consider icing on the cake. Except for fixing any mistakes anyone might point out, or adding new info from new blueprints or photos that anyone might post. 
Back to cutting plastic now.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Starseeker, regarding accuracy your job is hors concours.


----------



## SVSocrates (Mar 12, 2010)

Are these drawings still available?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes, they are. I nuked most of my other attachments and have temporarily re-attached them to messages #1 - 6 and #10 at the beginning of this thread. I have to get all this stuff onto Photobucket one of these days.


----------



## SVSocrates (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks. They are terrific!


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

starseeker said:


> Yes, they are. I nuked most of my other attachments and have temporarily re-attached them to messages #1 - 6 and #10 at the beginning of this thread. I have to get all this stuff onto Photobucket one of these days.


Starseeker, 
Do you have plans or scaled drawings for the top deck for making a 24 inch interior,, I would like to someday put a upper deck in my sci-fi metro j-2 and not have to use the scrim they provided with the kit..

thanks,, skinny..


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

I reposted them here:
www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2420051#post2420051
They are with the first 6 or so messages.
If you would like higher resolution copies (upper or lower decks), please pm me and give me your email address. Because of the file size, you'd need to have a reasonably high speed connection. And I'd break it into 5 or so seperate e mails. Hope these help and keep us posted on that 24"!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

skinnyonce said:


> Starseeker,
> Do you have plans or scaled drawings for the top deck for making a 24 inch interior,, I would like to someday put a upper deck in my sci-fi metro j-2 and not have to use the scrim they provided with the kit..
> 
> thanks,, skinny..


Skinny, I finally opened a photobucket account and started with an album with a couple shots of my 80's vintage scratch built 1/24 Jupiter 2 and am filling it out with my current 1/24 build. 
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/24 Scale Jupiter 2/
1/24 is to my mind just the perfect scale for the Jupiter 2. Lots of room for detail and not so very big that it can't be displayed.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I've moved all my attachments from this thread to:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/home/jkirkphotos/allalbums


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Since I had to draw masters for etch for the chair supports, I thought I'd photoshop the masters into a correction of my galley wall drawing. Also added the photo of the drum controller I used to make the master for my panel etches. Here's the small version. I'll update one or two more galley drawings and put large versions up at photobucket. Soon. The chair was never seen as extended as the right hand version. That's full extension and the support would be between the actor's legs. The main support would normally be at an angle as shown at the left. The small support would hinge the chair so that in its "put away" position, it would probably be centered between the supporting posts and table legs. 
Enough drawing for now! These were monstrous little beasties to etch, so fine and so hard to align both sides. Only about 1 in three or four turned out. Now I have to put them together??? Haven't decided whether I want to solder them to brass tubes or superglue them to styrene frames and tubes.


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi Starseeker. I don't mean to hi-jack your thread, but I just wanted to let you know your efforts in making the J2 drawings are VERY MUCH appreciated by me. I agree that it's too bad the set designs do not get the recognition they deserve. There are two threads over at Scifi-meshes.com on the Jupiter 2 (mine and Al Dinelt's in the 3D Works-in-Progress forum) that utilize your info.

Here are a couple of Lower Deck pics of my ongoing CG project, which is based directly on your drawings.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Avian, I'm so glad you posted a couple of your images here. I really wanted to (on another thread), just so that the people here who don't want to sign up at Yahoo, could see the incredible work that you're doing. Didn't because they're your images, so all I could do was link to them for those who are Yahoo members. 

You've created some of my all-time favorite images of the Jupiter 2, whether filming miniature, full-size set, or model. Just amazing. Please, hijack my thread at any time. Your Jupiter 2 model is and is going to be an inspiration and challenge to me to make mine look half as good. Half? Ha! - I should be that skilled. As I type this, I'm stopping every few seconds to peel superglue off my finger, which should give you an idea of my talent level. Sigh. But I did get some of the grills framed. These are the big parts, tho'. I'm dreading the small ones.

More! More!


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Those shots of the chair supports are great. Were they gold in color? My model is somewhat arbitrary when it comes to actual colors, since I have a limited number of screen-shots, not owning the DVD's of the show and only having old VHS tapes of some of them.

I'd love to pick your (and Fernando's) brain about a bazillion details! :thumbsup:

Oh, and feel free to share any of my pics. I'm pretty open with this particular project since I think most people who are really interested in the Jupiter 2 are probably pretty honorable geeks like myself. All I ask is a note of credit. 

After all, when Spielberg decides to re-boot the show I want a job on the production team!!!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry, Avian, he already did. Remember Earth 2? And then there was Voyage to the Bottom of the Ratings...er, Seaquest. And he re-did Adam 12, tho' I can't remember the name of the show but it's title credits were very police-relevant scenes of his voltage power lines??? What other '60s shows remake disasters did he produce?
Wait, I just high-jacked my own thread. 
The Jupiter 2: I just posted a larger version of this attachment at: 
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Images of LIS Blueprints/
Given the fadedness of the originals, they isn't terribly clear at either size but I thought it was interesting enough to show. This is top views of the Jupiter 2. One is the blueprint for the 4'/10' miniature. The other is a same scale blueprint for the Gemini 12/Jupiter 2 1st season full size version. While the viewports are the same size on both, I thought it interesting the change in position of the porthole and hatches rearward on the miniature. 
I hope to be finally posting a cleaned up version of the bottom view of the 4'/10' miniature there later today.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is a small version of a Fox blueprint for the 4'/10 miniature. I received a second generation (at least) copy of this blueprint and tho' I was ecstatic to get it, the copywas so faded that in places only small portions of the lines were visible. Many words and numbers were just not there. And the copy was a bit distorted. The radius from side to side was 24" but the radius to the top of the page was about 1/2" less than that. Given that this is an amazing plan and one that I've never seen anywhere before, I wanted to restore what I could and get it out there to J2 lovers. I redrew the whole thing to make it round and make the angles match #s stated. Over a light table I traced everything that could be traced and redrew everything that was even vaguely on the original. I added nothing but left out anything that was too faded to make out. 
Remember, this is a Reflected View, not a plan view. 
A larger version and the "original" are getting posted to the photobucket link above. 

Of particular interest to me are the notations that one landing gear has steps and that the other 2 do not. Whether or not this was carried over to the miniatures, I can't say. I've never seen a picture of the legs clearly enough to tell. The one surviving "hero" leg that has been much photographed clearly does not have steps.

I cannot believe how Big the 4' miniature was. Truly Huge!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

It's a surprise that the leg with steps isn't the starboard leg, the only one that almost fit the unique place of the ship that could have an (acceptable) access hatch to the lower level: the corridor between the galley and the laboratory.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

It is the stbd leg. That's a reflected view. I don't know why Fox did that, all the bottom views I've seen are reflected views, not plan views.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Now, that make sense... I mean, the fact that it's a reflected view, not the fact that Fox has made it (and the others) this way. :wave:


----------



## Avian (Feb 16, 2010)

Again, not to hi-jack the thread, but I wanted to show you the CG model of the Lower Deck, based almost entirely on your drawings, _Starseeker_. As usual, I did take a few liberties with some details, such as adding a First Aid station and Spectrometer set-up to the Lab in what were just blank areas. Thanks again!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

This ship is so beautiful, so well designed, everything with a reason for being there and not just panels, lights and buttons without a purpose (well, there are exceptions - it's IA world).

Avian, your job is simply wonderful and has the ability to mentally transport us back to that wonderful age: our childhood.


----------



## boemark (Oct 28, 2010)

hi;my name is mark.i am glad i am now a member.can anyone help me out?what was the diameter of jupiter two?was it 63 feet like i found on the internet?plus where was the toilet located?...mark


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

boemark said:


> hi;my name is mark.i am glad i am now a member.can anyone help me out?what was the diameter of jupiter two?was it 63 feet like i found on the internet?plus where was the toilet located?...mark


It was 48 feet!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi, Mark! I've got some drawings at:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/home/jkirkphotos/allalbums

Copies of the Fox bps and some exterior and interior drawings. The full sized J2 prop was 48' in diameter. The miniatures would have been scaled to be a bit bigger than that, no more than 55 or 60'. I'm playing with a study of how to fit two decks into one Jupiter 2 without messing up its exterior shape. The smallest I can make it work is about 144' in diameter. Since Robert Kinoshita designed both the C57 from Forbidden Planet and finished Bill Creber's design of the Jupiter 2, I'm borrowing from the C57 for some of the landing gear enhancements. This gives a rough idea of what I'm thinking. Better drawings posted up to photobucket one of these days.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

It was 48 feet, if anyone wishes to make it bigger that is fine, but it was designed to be 48 feet so that is the answer to your question Mark!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Starseeker

Would there be too difficult and time consuming to rescale your lower deck drawings to the same scale of Moebius J2 upper deck? 

I plan to build a diorama with the lower deck below the ground (no lower hull), and I'm terrible designer.

There is no hurry. I can not start the job in less than 6 months. I also consider it very fair (and, indeed, I'd feel more comfortable) if you charge for the service (please do not be offended).

Thanks :wave:


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Fernando, pm me with your e mail address and I'll try to get something to you in the next few weeks.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Starseeker

PM sent.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Back at:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Jupiter 2 Lower Deck Drawings/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ16
I'm starting to replace my b&w line drawings with colorized drawings. I began mostly with the cabin drawings, which (while modelling the cabins in 1/24) I discovered also needed some corrections. I hope to get through colorizing the rest of the lower deck in the next month or so. Comments/suggestions about the colors would be Most welcome.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

This was a tough one but I think I've finally figured out the observatory controls. Here's the side that's mostly hidden. The left half of the far left panel is a guess but the rest of it should be pretty accurate. I've been using the power supplies (the 4 identical units on the very slanted bottom shelf) for measuring, as they are very, very close to 17" wide. If not exactly 17". Everything follows from them. On the pair of identical dark units on the middle two panels, I'm not sure if they contain four toggles or four buttons each. The rest of the buttons or light bulbs (whichever, they are all dark) on those little units match a reasonably clear photo on one of the Topps gum cards. The compass on the second unit from the left is accurate and taken from a photo of one of the Time Tunnel controls. 
Almost have the lower deck all colorized. Still need to revise some of the drawings posted in the Photobucket album (which are at a much higher resolution), but the end is in sight!
Any corrections and/or suggestions always welcome!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

starseeker said:


> This was a tough one but I think I've finally figured out the observatory controls. Here's the side that's mostly hidden. The left half of the far left panel is a guess but the rest of it should be pretty accurate. I've been using the power supplies (the 4 identical units on the very slanted bottom shelf) for measuring, as they are very, very close to 17" wide. If not exactly 17". Everything follows from them. On the pair of identical dark units on the middle two panels, I'm not sure if they contain four toggles or four buttons each. The rest of the buttons or light bulbs (whichever, they are all dark) on those little units match a reasonably clear photo on one of the Topps gum cards. The compass on the second unit from the left is accurate and taken from a photo of one of the Time Tunnel controls.
> Almost have the lower deck all colorized. Still need to revise some of the drawings posted in the Photobucket album (which are at a much higher resolution), but the end is in sight!
> Any corrections and/or suggestions always welcome!


Another anomaly of the Jupiter 2. Why are there doors on the lower cabinets? The "crash couches" are retracted in there, so there would be no room for storage! Your art is great as always. I drew the ship like that, top and bottom, about 20 years ago. They were lower resolution, so the angles were “stair stepped”. Can’t wait to see more!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Larger versions are here:
http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Jupiter 2 Lower Deck Drawings/#!cpZZ3QQtppZZ16
Working my way around the lower deck a bit at a time. The laboratory back needs to be adjusted slightly.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

starseeker said:


> Larger versions are here:
> http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Jupiter 2 Lower Deck Drawings/#!cpZZ3QQtppZZ16
> Working my way around the lower deck a bit at a time. The laboratory back needs to be adjusted slightly.


Those are GREAT!!


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

starseeker said:


> Larger versions are here:
> http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Jupiter 2 Lower Deck Drawings/#!cpZZ3QQtppZZ16
> Working my way around the lower deck a bit at a time. The laboratory back needs to be adjusted slightly.


Starseeker
Your drawings will eventually be regarded as being a more reliable and faithfull references than the originals blueprints themselves.
Congratulations


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Broke my own rule on another thread by posting w/o having something new model-related to show, so I'll try to make up foir it by saying that I've just added some drawings of the bathroom and a wrap-around of the cabin area to the lower deck album. The bathroom drawings are taken from a very poor quality image of the Fox bp, tho' everything that matters (except for a few blurry words) is there and reproduced on the drawings. Even with the bp, I still have have no idea what the inner walls of the shower are supposed to look like, or what that door centered in the back wall is for. Mechanical access? All I can read is "Door". It certainly has enough fasteners.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I think I'm finished! Or at least until I spot or someone tells me about mistakes or corrections. I've posted small resolution revised drawings to the album at:

http://s1004.photobucket.com/albums/af170/jkirkphotos/Jupiter 2 Lower Deck Drawings/

Everything with a February 2011 date has been revised in some way, anything from very small changes to substantial revision. If these work the way I hope they do, one should almost be able to make a paper model of the lower deck. Part of this revision was to make sure everything fits all around. I'm going to copy the instrument panels for decals for laying over my photoetch and wanted to make sure they all match.
Revising these has taken up all my modelling time for the last 6 weeks. Computer modelling is okay (be even better if it was 3D!), but I'm dying to get my hands on some plastic again.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

As my 1/24 lower deck continues, I've been studying photos and screen grabs and I've made a few changes to the lower deck drawings. I realized that I need to make decals for the artwork in the cabins, so I've added the posters, etc to the cabins. Still need to either find or re-create the plankton (?) poster in Penny's cabin. When Smith slides out on his acceleration couch in No Place, you can see that the ceiling above the observatory windows is angled. Changed that. Also adding heightened walls above the observatory and lab and in the cabins to almost match the set. There the walls were higher still, to block the lights. On the 1/24 they will be just high enough to match the extended height of the ladder and elevator and magnetic lock tunnels on the model, to give the upper deck something level and sturdy to sit on. I think I've mis-labelled a port side cabin wall, but I'm too fried to figure out which one right now.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Likin' 'em...:thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

These drawings are just too cool! 

Question...You mention the lavatory being included on the studio blueprints but did they ever show it in the show? It's been so long since I've watched any episodes I can't recall myself.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

No, tho' it was fully blueprinted, I've no clue if the lavatory was ever built. the only thing we ever saw was the outside area with the sink (?) sonic handwasher (?) (whatever that recessed area with the flashing lights was) and the sonic washer when it was indoors and sometimes a cabinet.

By the way, if anyone has the foggiest idea what the unidentified posters in the cabins were, I'd sure love to know. And so would Flint Mitchell at:
http://lisfanpress.x10hosting.com/
We're looking for the same thing at the same time, for different projects.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _I plan to build a diorama with the lower deck below the ground_


If Moebius produced one, I'd buy that, plus the little chariot/pod set, and any camp equipment. Now that would make a cool dio...........

I left my J2 hull unglued for just such an option...........


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Very important work, starseeker.......awesome job.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks!
Besides messing with changes imposed by 3D physical reality, I'm also messing with the colors. The postings in the Photobucket album are the greens from the color seasons, slightly exaggerated (I think) in order to make the color demarcations stand out a little clearer. But I'd like to paint mine in first season colors. Which of course we never saw, even in still photos. But I think this is a decent approximation based on upper deck publicity stills. ???


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

I like your comparisons to Forbidden Planet. Funny-I just watched it the other night (Blu-ray yeah baby!) and I was thinking "Gene Roddenberry sure lifted a lot of stuff from this!" Heck, the captain wasted no time scoring what's-her-name!

The film holds up incredibly well today. Funny though, I always had this internalized image of it as being a lot longer. I was surprised at how quickly the "big pieces" went by. But I think that's part of why it works so well. Show it, move on. Don't linger if it doesn't move the story. The deleted scenes highlight that nicely. The picture is actually better than I remembered (there may be reasons for that... ;-)

It just makes me wonder... how good could the show (LIS) have been had they not opted to go the Carrot-Man path? That is, make it a thought-provoking adult-oriented drama but with a bit of gee-whiz and humor for the small fry?

Oops... that's Star Trek! Hey It's a big galaxy, plenty of room.

Oh, before I forget. THANK YOU! The J2 is about the only thing salvageable from LIS (plus the robot. Maybe Judy. I'll skip the Carrot.)


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

starseeker said:


> Thanks!
> Besides messing with changes imposed by 3D physical reality, I'm also messing with the colors. The postings in the Photobucket album are the greens from the color seasons, slightly exaggerated (I think) in order to make the color demarcations stand out a little clearer. But I'd like to paint mine in first season colors. Which of course we never saw, even in still photos. But I think this is a decent approximation based on upper deck publicity stills. ???


Hi Starseeker!

This is almost the same color I chose to use on the walls all over the ship, but I will use green on top of the consoles and, on the upper deck, around the equipments on top of the stasis walls and the three panels at the right of the airlock.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Gene Roddenberry sure lifted a lot of stuff from this_


I thought George Lucas did, as well. At least some of the terms.


----------



## Jack Holloway (Apr 28, 2019)

I know this thread is old and starseeker/starseeker2 hasn't posted in years, but I was wondering if anyone still here could send me the drawings (low res/high res/or both) via email. If so, PM me for my email address. Thanks in advance.

Got a set from a fellow member.


----------

